# IARU Region 1 Field Day SSB 2,3  2017 .

## R3KBO

.  ,  816 .

----------

EU6A

----------


## R3KBO

"IARU Region 1 HF Field Day" 2017-SSB. (2017-SSB RCC Field Day Contest)
    2-3  2017 .    

Multi-Op/Portable (  /  ):  # 
    Callsign   Score    QSOs  Points   Mult   Award -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
1     R3KBO/P    258400    669  2720      95    ExUSSR trophy, Winner's diploma, R3Q-diploma 
2     EK0W/P     123358    418  1667      74    EK-diploma 
3     UW6M/P      33768    146   603      56    UT-diploma 
4     UA3A/P       9425     85   377      25    R3D-diploma

----------

er1cs

----------


## R3KBO

IARU Region 1 SSB 4-5/09.   
https://youtu.be/FJ2DuNVxr2E

----------

DL8RCB

----------

